# off lead HEEL



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

This has been the most difficult step for us so far. I even still have a hard time with heel on the leash, still pulling at 7.5 months. I tried something diffrent this weekend and thought I would share my results. I started with a good pair of cargo pants. Then I loaded some treats into a small plastic container that fit nicely into the cargo pocket on my right leg. As I walk with dog on the left side, Treats making a clicking sound against the plastic container the sound and smell have my dog heeling on my left leg with his nose pointing toward my right leg cargo pocket. We played some fetch with the bumper and worked the whistle commands then I was able to heel him up without leash in the field. So far so good I hope this was a break through for us.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice! Now I just need to figure a way to keep that Chukar in my pocket.  Copper is not driven by food.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

E-collar put an end to all the Heeling wows. **** treats worked only as long I long as I had them, once run out dog ran away also.

After the E-collar, Heeeel and he's glued to my left leg (for a while, a work in progress). No more need to stim much, the odd time here and there is enough with plenty of patience and repetitions.
Problem is he knows the commands, just thinks he can skip performing them.


----------

